# 4 marbled geckos in a 30x30x30 tank?



## MojoJojo (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

MY cat broke the lid on my 30x30x45 tank that homed two marbled geckos. Now due to being short on funds I found myself with a 30x30x30 tank and now have 4 marbleds. I only got it because its all I could afford right now and needed something asap.

I am worried it's not big enough, what do you think? Do I need to save for a bigger one?

Thanks!


----------



## Kransky (Sep 9, 2015)

Where are you? It may be possible to help you out if we know your location.
Somebody may have an enclosure you can possibly borrow or even help you build one big enough for your requirements.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 9, 2015)

They will probably be fine. Just include heaps of branches and bark for them. In the wild I often find them in groups.


----------



## snakehunter (Sep 10, 2015)

Plastic tub with a good sealing lid?


----------

